

Making 40K a Year Selling Weeds - DanielBMarkham
http://potw.news.yahoo.com/s/potw/55334/rolling-in-cash

======
edw519
Oh, THAT kind of weed. Never mind.

------
gourneau
The entire Yahoo "People of the Web" series is worth checking out.

